# Amherst College Police --3 openings for sworn, armed police



## acpd20 (Mar 7, 2004)

*The Board of Trustee's decided at the April meeting to maintain a sworn, armed police department staffed by Sergeants and Detectives while also encouraging more efforts to define the roles played by these officers, as well as the roles of Community Service Officers (CSOs) and the Campus Safety Assistants (CSAs) housed in Student Affairs. 


Job Description:*


Amherst College invites applications for the Detective position. The Detective is a full-time, year-round position, starting at $24.00/hour with *an expected starting of $29.00/hour for Massachusetts Certified police officers *commensurate with experience. Given Amherst’s distinction as one of the most diverse liberal arts colleges in the country, the successful candidate will demonstrate the ways in which they bring value to and will work towards supporting a broadly diverse community.

Adhering to the principles of community engagement and community-oriented problem solving, the Detective works to intentionally build community within a diverse community and enforces federal and state laws, municipal ordinances, and Amherst College rules/regulations. Investigates reports of crimes, accidents, and incidents. Provides emergency response to criminal activity, fires, fire alarms, intrusion alarms, and patrols of the college properties and surrounding properties by cruiser or by foot. Exercises the authority and duties of a police officer appointed under MGL 22C-63 (special state police officer) and MGL 37-3 (deputy sheriff).


The Detective position is considered an essential position meaning the employee is expected to report to work even if the College is closed for weather-related or other reasons. Some overtime, weekend, and occasional shift change work are required. Due to the nature of the position, must respond to emergencies as needed.

Summary of Duties and Responsibilities


*INVESTIGATIVE FUNCTION* - Enforce federal, state, and municipal ordinances and college policies. Protect civil rights, provide intervention and mediation to disputants, provide intervention, protection, and assistance in domestic violence cases. Detect criminal activity and take appropriate action against violators. Identify, collect and preserve evidence. Process arrested individuals, including determining charges, fingerprinting, photographing, initiating NCIC check, searching, removing and inventorying personal belongings and transporting arrested persons to lock-up; monitoring all prisoners in jail lockup, according to Massachusetts law. Apply for and serve arrest warrants; process paperwork on arrests and activity reports; serve court papers; provide court testimony. Upon request, provide assistance to the local police off-campus.
*COMMUNITY ENGAGEMENT* - Engage the diverse community on a daily basis on a non-law enforcement level: inclusive of engaging students in casual conversation, work and train with the residence life professional and student staff, meet with groups and departments on campus, provide formal safety lectures and classes (such as RAD). Make public presentations regarding crime prevention and safety to a diverse audience.
*SUPPORT RESIDENTIAL LIFE STAFF*—provide support to professional and student residential life staff as needed. When requested by residential life staff respond along with them to noise complaints or other disturbances. Respond with residential life staff to emergency mental health calls with potential for physical violence or the need for involuntary commitment. 
*MEDICAL EMERGENCIES* - Respond to all accidents or injuries occurring on College property and assess medical needs. Provide emergency first aid/CPR in life-threatening situations until relieved by emergency medical personnel. Assist ambulance personnel in any way necessary, including lifting equipment and stretchers; provide evaluation and care for intoxicated persons. Provide intervention, support, and arrange for medical assistance in mental health emergencies. Arrange transportation for the sick and injured to the appropriate medical facility.
*FIRE PREVENTION and RESPONSE* - Respond to and investigate causes of fire alarms and when cleared by AFD, reset alarms. Monitor proper evacuation for all fire alarms, conduct room-to-room searches, if necessary, and report offenders' names to appropriate authorities. In the event of a fire or other potential disasters, participate in evacuation activities.
*PROVIDE SERVICES* – In the absence of Community Service Officers (CSOs) and/or Custodial staff open buildings when they are closed to permit use by authorized individuals. In the absence of CSOs and/or Custodial activate and deactivate intrusion alarm systems to allow for the opening or security of a building. Crowd control at various events. Give directions and routine information to the College community. Work in the Dispatch Center and perform all duties and responsibilities of a dispatcher when assigned. Provide protection for and transportation of College funds on campus and to local banks. Investigate intrusion alarms. Is an integral component in the College’s Emergency Preparedness Action Plans, e.g bomb threat or other potential disasters.
*PREVENTIVE PATROL* - Patrol buildings, grounds, and other facilities
Performs other duties/functions as requested.

Qualifications
Required:

Ability to gain certification as a Massachusetts Special State Police Officer. Certification requires:
Successful completion of a full basic Massachusetts recruit academy or written authorization from MPTC indicating approval of an out-of-state academy. OR
Ability to successfully complete a Municipal Police Training Committee (MPTC) certified basic Police Recruit Academy and
obtain and retain Special State Police powers in accordance with MGL Chapter 22C, section 63.

Massachusetts License to Carry a Firearm
Current CPR/1st Aid/Defibrillator/Epi-Pen/Narcan
Completion of required annual in-service training, including MPTC online, MPTC firearms, defensive tactics, and legal updates
Successful medical and psychological screening
Valid Driver’s License and be credentialed in accordance with college policy
Attention to detail, excellent time management, and organizational skills
Strong problem-solving and time management skills, as well as the ability to multi-task
Demonstrated interpersonal, and written and verbal communication skills, as well as the ability to exercise diplomacy, and function efficiently under extreme conditions
Requires sensitivity to issues of confidentiality
Commitment to, experience with, and/or ability to work effectively with a broad spectrum of individuals from a variety of diverse backgrounds.
Ability to establish and maintain effective working relationships with associates, staff, public officials, civic and community groups, and the general public.

Preferred:

Bachelor’s Degree in a related field
Related experience in college or university law enforcement
Previous work on bias, with an understanding of anti-bias practices

Amherst College offers many opportunities for professional growth and development, continued learning, and career advancement.

*Amherst College requires all employees to be fully vaccinated for COVID-19 (medical and religious exemptions may apply).*

Amherst College is pleased to provide a comprehensive, highly competitive benefits package that meets the needs of staff and faculty and their families. Benefits are an important part of our overall compensation, so it is critical that you review all of the options to ensure it meets your total compensation requirements. Click here for Benefits Information.

Interested candidates are asked to submit a resume and cover letter online at Amherst College Employment Opportunities . *Please be sure to upload all requested documents prior to clicking Submit. Applications cannot be revised once submitted.* _*(Current employees and students should apply by clicking on the Career icon from their Workday home screen) *_Review of applications will begin immediately and will continue until the position is filled.


----------



## EJS12213 (Jul 13, 2008)

So no more sworn patrol officers just supervisors and detectives?


----------



## EUPD377 (Jan 30, 2020)

EJS12213 said:


> So no more sworn patrol officers just supervisors and detectives?


I second this question. So nobody is patrolling campus? That seems ridiculously stupid. I see the job description still lists seemingly normal police functions. What do the “detectives” do on a daily basis?


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

Seems like code for no uniformed patrol, plainclothes or the kinder/gentler khakis & polo shirt look.

Good luck, cities & towns that want actual cops can’t get people right now.


----------



## PG1911 (Jul 12, 2011)

You couldn't pay me enough to work as a cop at any Pioneer Valley indoctrination camps.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

The Chief at Amherst College is a good guy and I'm sure he's doing everything in his power to keep his people going. It's always tough going up against (or maybe not AGAINST, that's a harsh term and cooperation is key ) an administration that wants all the service and protection but none of the normalcy of a Police Department. Many colleges have decided to disband their PD and within a few years, their asses pucker and they reform it. By then, they have to build from the ground up and that's not done overnight.


----------

